# [Spielvorstellung] - Spoony Fish - (Android)



## KoStein (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte euch gerne mein neues Spiel Spoony Fish vorstellen.

Spoony Fish ist ein Arkadespiel welches an das allbekannte Spiel Flappy Bird angelehnt ist. Natürlich bietet es um einiges mehr als das Original! 
Das Spiel wurde von mir und meinem Bruder innerhalb von 8 Wochen mit dem Framework "libGDX" erstellt.

Spoony Fish ist free-to-play und kann kostenlos bei Google Play heruntergeladen werden. Hier der Link: Spoony Fish (Google Play)

Bin gespannt wie es ankommt!
Habt einen schönen Tag!

Und noch einige Screenshots:


----------



## lord239123 (30. Apr 2014)

Keine schlechte App, aber aufgrund der vielen Werbung habe ich sie wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Titanpharao (3. Mai 2014)

Sieht doch super aus. Mich würde eher der Hypetrain stören anstelle der Werbung. Es ist halt kostenlos und jeder möchte etwas Geld verdienen. Wobei ... ich seh gerade echt viel Werbung  + Ingame App käufe ... ~.~
8 Wochen Respekt … wie viel Zeit davon waren am Ende die Grafiken? Ich sitze schon über 2 1/2 Jahre an meinem Androidspiel …


----------



## Androbin (16. Mai 2014)

Sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus :rtfm:


----------

